# Your other top 5...



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have posted about favorite fighters and dream fights. Now how about your top 5 LEAST favorite fighters! Mine are (In no particular order)

Michael Bisping
Tito Ortiz
BJ Penn
Matt Serra
Brandon Vera

I dont have anything against people who like these fighters. They just arent high up on my favorites scale.

What about you guys?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Personality wise (no order):

CB Dollaway
BJ Penn
Junie Browning
Tito Ortiz
Rampage


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Clay Guida 
Michael Bisping
Mayhem Miller
Matt Serra
Keith Jardine

no order!


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Not in order:
Junie Browning
Chris Leben
Mike Bisping
Tito Ortiz
Brock Lesnar


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have posted about favorite fighters and dream fights. Now how about your top 5 LEAST favorite fighters! Mine are (In no particular order)
> 
> Michael Bisping
> Tito Ortiz
> ...



> Thats a killer list righ there man ! I couldnt agree more with u. Id just switch any of the above and put Matt Hughes and Tim Sylvia. Although, to be honest i enjoy watching TS fight specially when he gets his ass ko or a broken limb on the way


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SickBoy38 said:


> > Thats a killer list righ there man ! I couldnt agree more with u. Id just switch any of the above and put Matt Hughes and Tim Sylvia. Although, to be honest i enjoy watching TS fight specially when he gets his ass ko or a broken limb on the way


I like watching people like BJ Penn and Brandon Vera fight. They are very talented fighters. Penn is definitely one of the best in the world. I am just not a fan of them.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Man I really hate michael bisping.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Michael Bisping (See TUF 9, circling right)
Brock Lesnar (UFC 100, if you spit and act like an animal and treat no one with respect I can't like you)
Kenny Florian (Not really sure why, just never liked him)
Matt Hughes (He acts like a douche when he speaks)
Rashad Evans (Starting shit with Rampage and his extreme arrogance)

Honorable Mentions- Tito (pretty obvious), Tim Sylvia (was insanely overrated, if I had a foot reach on everyone, I could probably knock a few cans out too), Lyoto Machida (Back pedaling is not fighting)


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Bisping seems to be a recurring pick.

Fighters I really don't like:

Kenny Florian
CB Dollaway
Junie Browning

Fighters I don't necessarily hate, but I enjoy/would enjoy watching them lose:

Keith Jardine (His KOs are priceless)
Anderson Silva
Rashad Evans


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

In no order:

Rashad Evans
Dan Henderson
CB Dollaway
Jon Koppenhaver (War Machine, mainly hate him for calling himself that. I mean War Machine, what the actual ****?)
Josh Koscheck

Honourable mentions: Bobby Southworth, Ed Herman and Sean Sherk

I don't really dislike many fighters though tbh, and it was quite difficult to come up with a few I don't actually like, or at least have a slightly negative opinion of anyway.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> In no order:
> 
> Rashad Evans
> Dan Henderson
> ...


You really don't like Dan Henderson? wow....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Good thread! :thumb02:


In no order...


Velasquez (so overrated, boring, BROWN PRIDE really?)

Diego Sanchez (we get it, you like having a douchebag look on your face before you fight, go practice your boxing)

Lesnar (had 50lbs of muscle on Randy, ugh)

Anderson Silva (I know, I know I'm a troll or whatever, I watch his fights hoping he gets KTFO'd though)

Joe Rogan and Dana White. 

Really though I don't hate Silva or Lesnar. I just dislike Silva because he's rated the #1 MMA Striker yet he's never faced a top striker? WTF. And Lesnar is just overrated. I like him as an up-and-coming HW who was a perfect stylistic matchup for the HW Champion of the time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Good thread! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> In no order...
> ...


Ah man no love for Diego!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ah man no love for Diego!



I've heard sooo many stories of how cocky he is outside of the cage. He's a poor representation of the sport IMO. 
:X


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Dislike watching these dudes fight...

Chris Leben
Ed Herman
Forrest Griffin 
Nick Diaz
Shane Carwin

-Tim Sylvia doesn't go left unnoticed either.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

The three that stand out for me are:

Tito Ortiz
BJ Penn
Josh Kosheck


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> Dislike watching these dudes fight...
> 
> Chris Leben
> Ed Herman*
> ...


Wow! Didn't expect to see Forrest in here!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick and Nate Diaz,
Anderson Silva
Rampage
Cain "pillow hands glass jaw" Velasquez
Jake Shields


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> You really don't like Dan Henderson? wow....


Nah, don't like him. Find him boring to watch, doesn't have a particularly interesting personality, and there's just something about him that annoys me. 



Toxic said:


> Cain "pillow hands glass jaw" Velasquez


Hmm, pillow hands is fair enough I guess, but glass jaw? Not exactly sure how taking some heavy shots from a guy like Kongo clean on the jaw and still having the presence of mind to take the guy down constitutes a glass jaw. He's never been knocked out, and seemed to recover his senses pretty damn quickly after taking those shots from Kongo. I always thought the term glass jaw was used to describe someone who is knocked out seemingly easily, Andrei Arlovski for example. Not sure I agree with Cain being put in that category. He is majorly over-rated though, and the Cain bandwagon is a bit annoying.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Nah, don't like him. Find him boring to watch, doesn't have a particularly interesting personality, and there's just something about him that annoys me.


Fair enough, thanks for not going ape shit when I said btw. I was just interested as to why you don't like Henderson, I've heard a lot of people say he's boring, but first I've heard say it's his personality. I agree though, that he's not a thrilling person, but that's one of the reasons I like him haha. I'm probably just bias because he's a nice guy, doesn't seem like an MMA fighter at all. Same reason I like Frank Shamrock, he's a nice guy in person.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Tito Ortiz
Matt Hughes
Mike Swick
Cain Velasquez
Jake Shields


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Fair enough, thanks for not going ape shit when I said btw. I was just interested as to why you don't like Henderson, I've heard a lot of people say he's boring, but first I've heard say it's his personality. I agree though, that he's not a thrilling person, but that's one of the reasons I like him haha. I'm probably just bias because he's a nice guy, doesn't seem like an MMA fighter at all. Same reason I like Frank Shamrock, he's a nice guy in person.


It's all good mate, fair enough querying it as not many people do dislike Henderson. I don't actually hate the bloke, he seems like a decent guy, but there's just something about him that bugs me. It's mainly been since TUF where I just didn't think he came across well AFAIC, and then the whole thing about demanding ridiculous cash and a title shot from the UFC bugged me too, as given his selling power there's no way he deserves to be one of the Top 3 earners in the company; and at the time Marquardt deserved a shot more, and Belfort provides a far more exciting PPV prospect.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> It's all good mate, fair enough querying it as not many people do dislike Henderson. I don't actually hate the bloke, he seems like a decent guy, but there's just something about him that bugs me. It's mainly been since TUF where I just didn't think he came across well AFAIC, and then the whole thing about demanding ridiculous cash and a title shot from the UFC bugged me too, as given his selling power there's no way he deserves to be one of the Top 3 earners in the company; and at the time Marquardt deserved a shot more, and Belfort provides a far more exciting PPV prospect.


The money thing I wasn't really behind, I understood why he was asking for it, he is a great fighter, but I also understood why the UFC wouldn't give it to him, because he really is not a huge draw. The title shot bothered me, because Dana said the winner of Bisping v Henderson was getting a shot. I feel like if Bisping had outpointed Dan and won the fight, we'd already have seen Bisping v Silva. 

Belfot getting the shot made me really mad, he won a single fight at Franklinweight, not at middle weight and he gets the title shot that would have made me mad even without Hendo v Bisping. I don't think Vitor has a shot either, Silva is going to counter punch him into submission inside of two rounds, if that fight ever actually happens that is.

But I know what you mean about there just being something about a guy. I can't stand Kenny Florian, I have no idea why, I just want to see him lose every time he fights.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

no order

tito ortiz
brock lesnar
dan hardy
bj penn
matt hughes


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Matt Hughes for being... Matt Hughes
Tito Ortiz for his excuses
C.B. Dollaway for being unsportsmanlike
Kendall Grove for his victory dance
Frank Mir for him saying he wants to break other people's limbs and take them home with him


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Wow! Didn't expect to see Forrest in here!


Haha, I don't have anything against him as a person or some shit. I'm just not a fan of watching him fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Hmm, pillow hands is fair enough I guess, but glass jaw? Not exactly sure how taking some heavy shots from a guy like Kongo clean on the jaw and still having the presence of mind to take the guy down constitutes a glass jaw. He's never been knocked out, and seemed to recover his senses pretty damn quickly after taking those shots from Kongo. I always thought the term glass jaw was used to describe someone who is knocked out seemingly easily, Andrei Arlovski for example. Not sure I agree with Cain being put in that category. He is majorly over-rated though, and the Cain bandwagon is a bit annoying.


Kongo`s shots were not that heavy, come on I hate that excuse Kongo has fought how many fights in the UFC, funny how he has never shown this ability to drop everybody else with every punch, every time they engaged Kongo rocked Velasquez and the only thing that saved him is he is a great wrestler so as soon as he gets hurt he shoots, we see wrestlers do it all the time in order to try an recover. Problem for Kongo is his TD defense doesn`t exist so onto his back he goes to flop like a fish out of water while Cain plays paddycake with him till the round ends, lather, rinse repeat.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Kongo`s shots were not that heavy, come on I hate that excuse Kongo has fought how many fights in the UFC, funny how he has never shown this ability to drop everybody else with every punch, every time they engaged Kongo rocked Velasquez and the only thing that saved him is he is a great wrestler so as soon as he gets hurt he shoots, we see wrestlers do it all the time in order to try an recover. Problem for Kongo is his TD defense doesn`t exist so onto his back he goes to flop like a fish out of water while Cain plays paddycake with him till the round ends, lather, rinse repeat.




Agreed 100%. The Velasquez bandwagon will say "ooh he took a shot on the chin from a "striker" sarcastic12 and didn't get KO'd! He's got a rock solid chin!!!" 

He got rocked with every clean shot he took and he got dropped hard, wtf. Just cause he wasn't 100% out doesn't mean he's got a great chin. JDS took a HUGE right hook from Yvel (a dude with 30+ KOs) and the announcers didn't even notice it because it didn't phase him at all. THAT'S a strong chin.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

theres something about KennyFlorian.. i dont know
Hes improved a lot, from being a jj competitor to learning muay thai. anyway, theres sth about him i dont like.
Something in his face, like Frank mir. I hate the cocky look on their eyes.

bisping is plain and simple annoying, not only cocky but so full of himself make me hate his british accent. The pre fight talk where he kep`t sayin ' Dan Andersen '. What a KO !

Also I sont like Keth Jardine. Hes awkward. His goatee beard is stupid


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah not a fan of Jardine's awkward fighting.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...No particular order as well..

Scott Smith
Hendo
Junior Dos Santos
Nick Diaz 
Shane Carwin..


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Frank Mir
Michael Bisping
Alistair Overeem
Sokoudjou
Jake Sheilds


Barely didn't make the cut: Chael Sonnen (If we are going with personalities, he is #1 most hated), and Phillipe Nover (Has talked too much and backed up NOTHING)


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> *Just cause he wasn't 100% out doesn't mean he's got a great chin.* JDS took a HUGE right hook from Yvel (a dude with 30+ KOs) and the announcers didn't even notice it because it didn't phase him at all. THAT'S a strong chin.


Doesn't mean he's got a glass chin either though. Someone with a glass chin would have been knocked out by those shots. They may not have been the biggest shots ever, but Kongo hits hard, and they were flush on the jaw, Arlovski would have been seeing stars, he has a glass chin. Velasquez was rocked, which proves his chin isn't excellent, but he wasn't finished, recovered quickly and proceeded to take Kongo down straight away. I'm not trying to claim Velasquez has some rock solid chin here, just debating the use of the phrase 'glass chin'.

Love the way you find an excuse to bring JDS into this as well; I can't help but appreciate your love for Dos Santos, you're certainly passionate. Every Khov post seems to include some sort of praise for JDS, or a claim that fighters should be going to Strikeforce. I like it. :thumb02: (This is not sarcasm, or an attempt to call you out btw, I genuinely find it brilliant =D)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Love the way you find an excuse to bring JDS into this as well; I can't help but appreciate your love for Dos Santos, you're certainly passionate. Every Khov post seems to include some sort of praise for JDS, or a claim that fighters should be going to Strikeforce. I like it. :thumb02: (This is not sarcasm, or an attempt to call you out btw, I genuinely find it brilliant =D)




I've got a niche, that's for sure! :thumb02:


I don't mean to brag but I feel like I'm the sole reason that JDS gets the love on MMAF he now currently does. 



But agreed, Velasquez doesn't have a glassjaw in the sense that he's easily finished. But he certainly takes punches poorly (a lot of wrestlers seem to have this problem).


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I've got a niche, that's for sure! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> *I don't mean to brag but I feel like I'm the sole reason that JDS gets the love on MMAF he now currently does.*
> ...


Don't be silly! His stock has had a high price since his debut. You'd have to be really jaded to not have noticed it!

That being said, I am on his train too.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SJ said:


> Don't be silly! His stock has had a high price since his debut. You'd have to be really jaded to not have noticed it!
> 
> That being said, I am on his train too.



Man, when everyone said he'd be crazy to stand with Yvel... then he makes that badass cut-throat-point-to-the-mat gesture and knocks him out in two minutes. Epic! :thumb02:


How can you not love a dude like that?


edit: not to de-rail this thread, I have a new list:



Jon Jones (crazy hype-train, so many physical gifts and he's cocky)
Luiz Cane (thinks he's tough)
Chris Leben (shit head IRL)
Clay Guida (being fast-paced doesn't automatically make you exciting)
Paulo Filho (refused to fight Gegard after he got called out so many times)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Man, when everyone said he'd be crazy to stand with Yvel... then he makes that badass cut-throat-point-to-the-mat gesture and knocks him out in two minutes. Epic! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> How can you not love a dude like that?
> ...


I remember when he said he would submit Mousasi.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

frank mir
clay guida (especially his gay singing entrances)
tito ortiz
bisping
urijah faber


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> frank mir
> clay guida (especially his gay singing entrances)
> tito ortiz
> bisping
> *urijah faber*


Noooooo...

He is my favorite fighter! :thumb02:
I understand why some dislike him though.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Keith Jardine - don't like anything about him, at all.

Chris Leben - paints his toenails black, what a tool.

Gray Maynard - not a bad guy, just don't like him.

Frank Mir - can't be a Lesnar fan and like this guy.

Gabriel Gonzaga - he's just annoying.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There's no fighters that I straight up hate.

However, the following fighters talk an awful lot of shit:

Penn 
Mir
Sonnen
Lesnar
Ortiz


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Michael Bisping - _I feel like this is pretty self-explanatory, but just in case it's not, I'll walk through my reasons. He talks a lot of unnecessary smack to build hype and maintains that he's one of the top fighters in the world while putting down a much more accomplished veteran in Dan Henderson. I had a hard time feeling bad for Bisping about the late shot._
C.B. Dollaway - _I just find him irritating. He had a great submission when he put away Jesse Taylor, but it didn't really redeem his whining about the stoppage when he tapped to Amir's armbar in the TUF finale. He's been a favorite in every fight he's gone in to since the Taylor fight and he's still only 2-1._
Dan Hardy - _I don't really dislike Hardy, but he's a really popular fighter that I'm indifferent towards. I have a hard time getting excited about his upcoming title fight, because he's not presenting anything I haven't seen before, and he's the worst guy Georges has fought in about two years. Frankly, I don't think Hardy is the best British fighter in his division (Semtex is a more interesting prospect to me) and the fact that Hardy is getting a title shot after four UFC fights and one win over a (barely) top ten fighter makes it hard to be happy about him._
Cheick Kongo - _I liked the idea of Kongo as a prospect. He's a massive, athletic fighter with great striking. But his ability to train so much without evolving is really bothersome. I realize he's fought a couple of very technical grapplers in Velasquez and Mir, but he didn't really put up much defense against either, and the fights he's won have been against lower grade competition (Evenson, Hardonk and Al Turk are not in the same tier that Kongo should be competing in)._
Houston Alexander - _Again, I feel like this is pretty self-explanatory, but I'll say that this spot was probably occupied by Kimbo Slice up until recently. Alexander's performance against Kimbo was one of the worst performances of all time. Not quite as bad as Kalib Starnes (vs. Nate Quarry) but pretty damn terrible._


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

bj
rampage
lesnar
bisping
liddell (just dont like him, dunno how he is as a person but he just looks sloppy....)


no paticular order


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just have to laugh at all the people who chose Bisping, who is one of my TOP 5 fav fights btw, seems to be he is one all you guys much really love, else you would not slash him so bad, even if its because you love to hate him.

My List

1. Tito - Because he is just a dick 

2. Couture - Thats rite I hate Captain America his record is not great he just took advantage of a week time in the UFC and was given title shots that he did not really deserve

They are the only 2 fighters that I really dislike but if I have to pick 3 more they are

Brock
Diaz
Guida


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Just have to laugh at all the people who chose Bisping, who is one of my TOP 5 fav fights btw, seems to be he is one all you guys much really love, else you would not slash him so bad, even if its because you love to hate him.
> 
> My List
> 
> ...



Couture does have some very good wins under his belt. He has beaten Kevin Randleman, Pedro Rizzo twice, Vitor Belfort twice, Chuck Liddell in his prime, Tito Ortiz, Tim Sylvia, Brandon Vera and Mark Coleman. He had a good fight with Nog and did the best against Lesnar so far besides Mir taking a beating and pulling off a sub.

I will agree that his record is not that great as it stands at 17-10 but he has fought and beaten top competition.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Couture does have some very good wins under his belt. He has beaten Kevin Randleman, Pedro Rizzo twice, Vitor Belfort twice, Chuck Liddell in his prime, Tito Ortiz, Tim Sylvia, Brandon Vera and Mark Coleman. He had a good fight with Nog and did the best against Lesnar so far besides Mir taking a beating and pulling off a sub.
> 
> I will agree that his record is not that great as it stands at 17-10 but he has fought and beaten top competition.


I don't think he beat Chuck in his prime. It was almost like, Liddell got good AFTER Randy beat him. IDK, just seemed that way. Tim Sylvia is not a big win, Randleman I'll give you because it was at the time, his wins aren't really all that impressive NOW. But, if you look back at the time he was winning, they were very impressive. That's why he is so popular with fans, not because of NOW, but because of THEN.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I don't think he beat Chuck in his prime. It was almost like, Liddell got good AFTER Randy beat him. IDK, just seemed that way. Tim Sylvia is not a big win, Randleman I'll give you because it was at the time, his wins aren't really all that impressive NOW. But, if you look back at the time he was winning, they were very impressive. That's why he is so popular with fans, not because of NOW, but because of THEN.


I think Liddell was a great win. He was dominating at the time and I think he just overlooked Couture. Also Tim Sylvia was good at the time when Couture beat him.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think Liddell was a great win. He was dominating at the time and I think he just overlooked Couture. Also Tim Sylvia was good at the time when Couture beat him.


I think that would have been a different fight if Sylvia had not been so sick. Not making excuses, he could have still lost, I just don't think it would have been as dominant. :thumbsup:

I'm not dis crediting Randy at all, I like the guy and he's a great fighter, just saying his most impressive wins were years ago, not now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I think that would have been a different fight if Sylvia had not been so sick. Not making excuses, he could have still lost, I just don't think it would have been as dominant. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not dis crediting Randy at all, I like the guy and he's a great fighter, just saying his most impressive wins were years ago, not now.


I get what you are saying. The divisions just weren't as stacked like they are today. It's all relative though. When he beat them it was great back then. I do think he needs to do a little more than what he has right now to get a title shot though. I know they are talking about that.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

1. Tito ortiz But we all know thats part of his gameplan, dana says it everytime. 

2. Keith jardaine I hate him from my heart, from the first time i saw this dude i knew i will never like him

3. Lyoto machida I know great fighter, great karate, great everything. I love him as a fighter but i dislike personalities which think that they are godlike ._.

4. Dan hardy, just don't like him 

5. Trigg I am so happy that Serra knocked him out.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Stokes said:


> I don't think he beat Chuck in his prime. It was almost like, Liddell got good AFTER Randy beat him. IDK, just seemed that way. Tim Sylvia is not a big win, Randleman I'll give you because it was at the time, his wins aren't really all that impressive NOW. But, if you look back at the time he was winning, they were very impressive. That's why he is so popular with fans, not because of NOW, but because of THEN.


Probably because Chuck needed to beat Randy to become the champ, at which point he was dominant.

I agree, though. If you look at Chuck's record, he was at his best after beating Randy at UFC 52. He won the belt, defended it four times and stopped his opponent in every successful title defense.

However, the highest point in Chuck's career (in terms of performance) was before his first fight with Randy. After the loss to Jeremy Horn, he won eight straight in the UFC, beating Jeff Monson, Kevin Randleman, Murilo Bustamante (who would win the UFC middleweight title in his very next bout), Amar Suloev, Vitor Belfort (already debunked by Randy, but certainly very good) and Babalu.

That really was the part of his career that has his biggest wins. Of course, gotta have the belt to really be a legend.


----------

